# Serbian (BCS): Consistency of performance



## brbr

Molim vas za pomoc oko prevoda ovog teksta na srpski:

The incredible consistency of xxx's performance is a direct result of operational excellence.


----------



## tandelol

Neverovatna postojanost xxx-ovog uspesnog izvodjenja je direktna posledica savrsenog upravljanja (ili razradjivanja).


----------



## brbr

Hvala ti, "operational excellence" mi je zadavao najvece probleme. Inace radi se o firmi koja proizvodi automobile, ali je moderator skinuo njeno ime...


----------



## Duya

Meni je veći problem "performance"; _izvođenje_ ne zvuči dobro u ovom kontekstu... pre bih rekao _uspešnih rezultata._

Mada, i sama engleska rečenica je očigledan rezultat marketinškog novogovora čija se poenta sastoji u nabacivanju besmislenih pompeznih fraza... Ako si nadahnut, verovatno možeš da naser smisliš podjednako pompeznu & besmislenu rečenicu na srpskom... 

Usput, termini "operational excellence" i "business excellence" postoje u quality managementu. Ako ti iz linkovanih članaka možeš da shvatiš o čemu se tu konkretno radi, svaka ti čast . U mojoj firmi, ovaj potonji termin koristimo kao internu šalu za guzonje iz menadžmenta koji prikrivaju svoj nerad i birokratiju iza bombastičnih fraza.


----------



## brbr

Mislila sam da je  "operational excellence" neka sintagma koja ima vec neki ustaljen prevod, pa racunam, bolje da pitam, nego da skitam 

Hvala ti u svakom slucaju na ovoj pomoci...

Pozdrav od Vojvodjanke


----------



## Duya

Pa, ustaljena sintagma jeste, ali ne bih rekao i da ima "ustaljen prevod"; jedino ako možda znaš nekog od domaćih_ quality management _eksperata ili neku prevedenu literaturu iz te oblasti... ili da prevedeš _ad hoc. _Benson daje "odličnost" kao prevod za _excellence_, ali mi to deluje prilično nategnuto, kao i "izvrsnost". Cela oblast je prilično nova i na Zapadu, a kamoli kod nas (nadam se da će tako i ostati), pa se termini verovatno nisu ustalili.

Izvini za moj opšti sarkazam, ali kao inženjer na operativnim poslovima, koji povremeno dolazi u dodir s ovom terminologijom, a sa izvesnim pretenzijama da budem lingvistički obrazovan, ježim se od količine prodaje magle, pompeznog novogovora i opšteg lupetanja u upravljanju kvalitetom i sličnim disciplinama. Nikad od mene menadžer biti neće. 

Pozdrav od Vojvođanina...


----------



## brbr

Nema potrebe da se izvinjavas, nemam ni ja pretenzije da budem menadzer, niti se bas mnogo razumem u tu njihovu bombasticnu terminologiju 

U medjuvremenu sam googlala i naisla na dva prevoda: *operativna izvrsnost* i *operativna efikasnost.* Ovaj drugi je upotrebljen u nekoj knjizi u izdanju Ekonomskog fakulteta. 

U nedostatku nekog boljeg prevoda, mozda ovaj i ne zvuci tako lose...


----------



## vasilijepetkovic

The incredible consistency of xxx's performance is a direct result of operational excellence.

Mozda ovako: Nevjerovatna postojanos xxx izvedbe je neposredan rezultat izvanrednog djelovanja.

Pozdrav,

Vasa

----------------------------------------


Kakve su ostale sugestije za rijec 'consistency'


----------



## brbr

Hvala Vaso na ovom predlogu, uzecu ga u obzir 

A sto se tice reci "consistency", ona se vec odomacila u nasem jeziku, tako da je ponekad nije potrebno ni prevoditi

Inace, ceo text koji prevodim, odnosi se na nacin organizacije i proizvodnje jedne japanske firme koja proizvodi automobile. Ovo je cisto sugesestija o kakvom se kontekstu radi...


----------



## vasilijepetkovic

Da, slazem se - consistency je 'na mala vrata' usla u gotovo sve juznoslavenske jezike. 

Sretno sa prevodom - Vasa


----------



## Athaulf

Na hrvatskom se _consistency_ normalno prevodi kao _dosljednost_. Koristi li se ta riječ uopće u srpskom (ako postoji, pretpostavljam da bi na ekavskom bila _doslednost_)?


----------



## brbr

Naravno da se koristi


----------

